# will they let me?



## jb64 (Apr 22, 2011)

As soon as a few more points post, I will be ready to book my two zone bedroom award to the west coast and back in March 2012. In checking out some faux bookings on amtrak.com for some portions of my trip, I run into some problems and wonder if AGR will allow us to book the way I would like it to book. Here is the scenario:

We will leave from Staunton, VA on the Cardinal to Chicago. I do not want to use AGR reward for the eastern portion and want my award to start in Cincinatti (border city). It is only about 10 hours from Staunton to Cinci and not worth the additional 20,000 points. So, I would pay for coach from STA to CIN and then bedroom award from there. Here is the problem. When I go to Amtrak.com, it says bedrooms are sold out from CIN to CHI, even though they are available from STA to CHI. So, will they let me book the bedroom through AGR from CIN to CHI?

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 22, 2011)

jb64 said:


> As soon as a few more points post, I will be ready to book my two zone bedroom award to the west coast and back in March 2012. In checking out some faux bookings on amtrak.com for some portions of my trip, I run into some problems and wonder if AGR will allow us to book the way I would like it to book. Here is the scenario:
> 
> We will leave from Staunton, VA on the Cardinal to Chicago. I do not want to use AGR reward for the eastern portion and want my award to start in Cincinatti (border city). It is only about 10 hours from Staunton to Cinci and not worth the additional 20,000 points. So, I would pay for coach from STA to CIN and then bedroom award from there. Here is the problem. When I go to Amtrak.com, it says bedrooms are sold out from CIN to CHI, even though they are available from STA to CHI. So, will they let me book the bedroom through AGR from CIN to CHI?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.


In a Word, NO!! There are only Three bedrooms on this Train (H and A&B), it's very Popular and Always High Bucket! I suggest you consider buying a Coach ticket to WAS, catch the Cardinal there, then ride it to CHI for your connection! Yes, it costs More Points but the Value (Points per $) is High on this Train and the Convience and Comfort Level is Worth it IMO! If you want to Save points consider doing a two Zone Award on the way back, ride to Topledo and then catch the CL in Coach, it's Cheaper and its a easy trip in Superliner Coach to WAS! Nice Trip, I'm Envious!!


----------



## Shanghai (Apr 22, 2011)

If I understand you correctly, you can book a coach reservation from STA to CIN

and pay for this leg. Separately, you can call AGR and book a sleeper from CIN

to CHI. You will receive two tickets, one from STA to CIN in coach, and the

second ticket from CIN to CHI in the sleeper. I hope this answers your question.


----------



## Shanghai (Apr 22, 2011)

I just reread your original post. I agree with Jim's response.

It appears that Amtrak does not want to sell bedrooms from CIN to CHI,

but prefers to get higher revenues on that space from a point of greater

distance.


----------



## jb64 (Apr 22, 2011)

:angry2: :angry2: :angry2: :excl:

Thanks for the responses. :hi:


----------



## amamba (Apr 22, 2011)

jb64 said:


> Here is the problem. When I go to Amtrak.com, it says bedrooms are sold out from CIN to CHI, even though they are available from STA to CHI. So, will they let me book the bedroom through AGR from CIN to CHI?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.


I suspect that arrow has blocked off sales of the bedroom on the shorter leg, with the hopes that someone will purchase it for a longer section of the train. If that is the case, you might be able to do it if you ask for a supervisor, but I think it does depend on the agent that picks up.

I think the gut reaction of most AGR reps is that if it doesn't show up in arrow, they can't do it. Someone please feel free to correct me if I am wrong. I had some trouble earlier this year when I was trying to make some changes to an AGR award where I was on the BOS sleeper on the LSL but switching to the NY sleeper in Albany. When the BOS part of the trip turned into a bustitution, I wanted to switch to the NY sleeper all the way (and take a regional to NYP from BOS). They had to get a supervisor to do it, and it took about 15 minutes of explaining to the AGR agent multiple times before he "got" what I was trying to do. The reason that they needed a supervisor is that one generally can't book NYP - ALB on the LSL (it is blocked out). You have to travel farther than ALB to get a LSL ticket.

It just sounds like a similar issue.


----------



## amamba (Apr 22, 2011)

Would you take a roommette from CIN? Are they showing that available?


----------



## Shanghai (Apr 22, 2011)

I tried to make test bookings on amtrak.com and found the following:

Many dates from now to July, sleeper accommodations were sold out.

I tried booking on Sept 21/22, 2011 and found the following available:

Roomettes - CIN to CHI: $158

- STA to CHI: $326

- WAS to CHI: $443

I also found roomette from STA to CIN: $186

and Roomette from WAS to CIN: $217

It appears that Amtrak will sell sleeper accommodations for short haul

points if there is space available, at least on the Cardinal.

Last November, I traveled from CHI to Wisconsin Dells on the Empire Builder and return

and was able to book a roomette for each trip.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 22, 2011)

I would say call AGR and try! Ask for a supervisor of necessary. All they can say is no.

BTW Jim - STA is on the route of the Cardinal, so going via Toledo would do no good. OP would still have to catch the Cardinal from WAS to STA, and that would also mean an overnight in WAS!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 22, 2011)

jb64 said:


> :angry2: :angry2: :angry2: :excl:
> 
> Thanks for the responses. :hi:


That's new, because I was able to do exactly that when I booked my honeymoon trip last year (I paid for a bedroom WAS-CIN and redeemed the award CIN-PDX). Gave both tickets to the conductor when I boarded and was fine for the whole ride.


----------



## jb64 (Apr 22, 2011)

amamba said:


> Would you take a roommette from CIN? Are they showing that available?



there are three of us, so I have to have a bedroom. I am prepared to do the whole "bedroom made for two but can accomodate three but very cosy" routine.


----------



## Ispolkom (Apr 22, 2011)

amamba said:


> I think the gut reaction of most AGR reps is that if it doesn't show up in arrow, they can't do it. Someone please feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


No, you're right. My general experience is that agents won't book itineraries they can't see in arrow. Heck, I've had agents who won't book anything but the first thing they see in arrow, even if the "first thing" depends on the day of travel. As usual, you should either ask for a supervisor or call back in a few hours and hope for a more useful agent. Sadly, AGR has tightened up the rules for booking long-distance AGR awards in the past year or two, but the possibilities for "social engineering" are still there.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 22, 2011)

jb64 said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > Would you take a roommette from CIN? Are they showing that available?
> ...


Is one of the three a very small child?




They may allow that, but I doubt very much if they will allow 3 adults in a bedroom over a very long trip!





You do realize there are only two berths - and not much other space?



 Perhaps you might consider a Family Bedroom on the western portions, if the 3rd person is under 4'2" tall. It is the same award rate as a bedroom!


----------



## jb64 (Apr 22, 2011)

Many threads on the forum have indicated that they will book 3 to a bedroom as long as you acknowledge that it is meant for 2 and that you are aware that the lower berth is 3'4" and the upper is 2'4". I have never booked it as such, but others here have posted that they have done that.

I have also seen many post that they share the lower berth in the bedroom with their spouse or significant other, which will be our plan. We share a full size bed every night with a cat or two, so I figure it won't be much different in space.  If they won't let us, I'll book the family bedroom on the western trains, but would rather have a bedroom.

Worst case scenario, I will book two roomettes. I have enough points for that. I was hoping to save some of them for a trip I am planning next summer, though.


----------



## jb64 (Apr 22, 2011)

jb64 said:


> As soon as a few more points post, I will be ready to book my two zone bedroom award to the west coast and back in March 2012. In checking out some faux bookings on amtrak.com for some portions of my trip, I run into some problems and wonder if AGR will allow us to book the way I would like it to book. Here is the scenario:
> 
> We will leave from Staunton, VA on the Cardinal to Chicago. I do not want to use AGR reward for the eastern portion and want my award to start in Cincinatti (border city). It is only about 10 hours from Staunton to Cinci and not worth the additional 20,000 points. So, I would pay for coach from STA to CIN and then bedroom award from there. Here is the problem. When I go to Amtrak.com, it says bedrooms are sold out from CIN to CHI, even though they are available from STA to CHI. So, will they let me book the bedroom through AGR from CIN to CHI?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.



Update: I went ahead and booked my trip out so that I could figure this part out. They first told me that I couldn't get on the train in Sta with a paid coach ticket and then start my reward in Cin because the conductor would not let me change in the middle of the night. I knew that wasn't right and told her that I knew several folks who had done just that and asked her to ask her supervisor. I was on hold for a long time and thought to myself that I was going to have to hang up and call back hoping I got another agent. But she finally came back and said several people said we could do that and went to book the trip. Problem #2 now presented itself in that she said that it was showing bedrooms sold out from Cin to Chi. I said, "oh, cause it shows a bedroom available from STA to CHI." She said that was strange and put me on hold again. After another lengthy hold, she came back and said it was because they block bedrooms for shorter distances but they could override that and book my bedroom front STA just to get it in the system with a service alert that I was not entitled to the bedroom until Cin. Yay. Then she went on to book the award according to my desired itenirary with no problems and did not question at all three in the bedroom (I was ready for that to be the next hurdle, but no hurdle at all). She even went ahead and handled my paid coach reservation for the first part of my trip.  I was a little sceptical when the conversation started but Robin handled a complex trip very well and provided great service.

So, I have bedroom B on Cardinal, bedroom E on SWC and bedroom E on CS to SFO. Yay.

Now I will wait for the remaining points to post to redeem the return trip which shouldn't be quite so complicated, I hope.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 22, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm very happy it worked so easily!





And those rooms are probably the best rooms you could have hoped for!





One suggestion, when you board in STA, ask the conductor if that bedroom is occupied, and when you can move to it. Sometimes then may let you occupy the room early (or in the case on the return, late) instead of having you move in the middle of the night. (I've done this many times.) They may specify that you must purchase meals for the time you have a coach ticket, but if you agree to this restriction, they may agree to let you occupy it early. Perhaps, they may say something like "Wait until after last call for dinner" to move.

Also remember that conductors change every 6-8 hours on average, so the conductor who is on the Cardinal when you board at STA may not be the same as later during the trip. So if the first conductor says no, ask the new conductor later that night! He or she may say yes!


----------



## jb64 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you all for all the information I have gained here at AU, especially about AGR. Without you all this trip would not have been possible. I now have two AMTRAK trips booked (one paid this summer and now one AGR for next spring) and am already thinking about another reward trip next summer. This really is a sickness, isn't it?


----------



## Ryan (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 22, 2011)

And thankfully, there's no cure!


----------



## JayPea (Apr 22, 2011)

May that sickness never be cured! :lol: I have, on a couple of occasions, had to purchase a coach ticket from one station to another before I could occupy my sleeper on an AGR reward. Once, from New Orleans to Slidell, LA, I was able to board the sleeper right away. And, as breakfast was being served in Slidell, got to have free breakfast. And, last year, my uncle and I took a Texas Eagle/Sunset Limited/Coast Starlight run from Bloomington, IL to Seattle. I was only able to book the AGR portion from Walnut Ridge, AR, to Seattle. That would have entailed a switch from coach to sleeper in the middle of the night. We weren't able to board our sleeper right away, as it was occupied to St. Louis, but as soon as it was ready after St. Louis, we were able to board it. We had to pay for our own dinner, as we ate before St. Louis. I think most conductors would be fine with it. In fact, the conductor who got on at St. Louis was happy to let us board the sleeper early; as he said, he didn't have to get us to our sleeper in the middle of the night that way!


----------



## Bigval109 (Apr 25, 2011)

jb64 said:


> As soon as a few more points post, I will be ready to book my two zone bedroom award to the west coast and back in March 2012. In checking out some faux bookings on amtrak.com for some portions of my trip, I run into some problems and wonder if AGR will allow us to book the way I would like it to book. Here is the scenario:
> 
> We will leave from Staunton, VA on the Cardinal to Chicago. I do not want to use AGR reward for the eastern portion and want my award to start in Cincinatti (border city). It is only about 10 hours from Staunton to Cinci and not worth the additional 20,000 points. So, I would pay for coach from STA to CIN and then bedroom award from there. Here is the problem. When I go to Amtrak.com, it says bedrooms are sold out from CIN to CHI, even though they are available from STA to CHI. So, will they let me book the bedroom through AGR from CIN to CHI?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.


I have had the same problem and finally got the room  but I had to check everyday to see if it opened up :blink: . Coming back I have the same problem and was only able to get a coach seat for that part of my return trip. I have checked everyday since november and still no luck :help: I checked today and it still says all options sold out. I leave in two weeks and have everything going taken care of and I will have to settle for coach and no dinner coming back from chi to cvs. hboy: But It will be ok. I'm just ready to ride.


----------



## Bigval109 (Apr 25, 2011)

jb64 said:


> jb64 said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as a few more points post, I will be ready to book my two zone bedroom award to the west coast and back in March 2012. In checking out some faux bookings on amtrak.com for some portions of my trip, I run into some problems and wonder if AGR will allow us to book the way I would like it to book. Here is the scenario:
> ...


I have the same trip in about 2 weeks You are a lucky duck  because they would not do that for me on my return trip so I'm coach from chi to cin. Then my paid ticket cin to rvr. Hey what can I do now. :blink: The train is showing all rooms sold out. :angry:


----------



## jb64 (Apr 26, 2011)

Bigval109 said:


> I have the same trip in about 2 weeks You are a lucky duck  because they would not do that for me on my return trip so I'm coach from chi to cin. Then my paid ticket cin to rvr. Hey what can I do now. :blink: The train is showing all rooms sold out. :angry:



Which is why I wanted to book it 11 months out to make sure the bedrooms were not all gone. Sorry it didn't work out for you, but hope you have a great trip anyway.


----------



## Bigval109 (May 1, 2011)

jb64 said:


> Bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same trip in about 2 weeks You are a lucky duck  because they would not do that for me on my return trip so I'm coach from chi to cin. Then my paid ticket cin to rvr. Hey what can I do now. :blink: The train is showing all rooms sold out. :angry:
> ...


My trip will be great  from the moment I step on board the train. Only four more days and I'm off.  I'm not going to make a big deal about not getting the last sleeper although it would be great if it would show up a couple of days before I leave when I go to pick up my tickets.  All aboard !


----------

